# New Recruit Almost Immediately Promoted To Corporal Due To Survival Ability



## FlyingDutchman (12 Apr 2012)

Reproduced under the usual

 http://m.kamloopsnews.ca/article/20120411/KAMLOOPS0101/120419949/-1/kamloops0101/rangers-find-new-member-in-unexpected-place&template=JQMArticle



> By Michele Young Daily News Staff Reporter April 11, 2012
> 
> Tweet 5 Like
> 
> ...


EDIT:  I was trying to find a link to the mentioned facebook page but I am coming up empty.  I also forgot to comment.  I wish the new member a speedy recover but I cannot help but wonder what role he fills.


----------



## Scoobs (12 Apr 2012)

Poor dog.  I hate to see when dogs are abused.  A broken jaw and bruising on the hind indicates abuse to me.  We need to toughen up the animal abuse laws so that the abusers can never again own pets.


----------



## GAP (12 Apr 2012)

Can't have pets in jail.....well, mostly.....


----------



## Occam (13 Apr 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> EDIT:  I was trying to find a link to the mentioned facebook page but I am coming up empty.



Facebook link:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/334522216597054/



			
				Scoobs said:
			
		

> We need to toughen up the animal abuse laws so that the abusers can never again own pets.



I'm with you 100%.


----------



## bridges (13 Apr 2012)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Poor dog.  I hate to see when dogs are abused.  A broken jaw and bruising on the hind indicates abuse to me.  We need to toughen up the animal abuse laws so that the abusers can never again own pets.



Absolutely!   A lot of sick people out there.  Occasionally some of them even masquerade as animal "rescue" owners, just in order to adopt more animals to abuse.  

There've been several attempts to get amended anti-cruelty legislation through Parliament over the years, but unless I'm mistaken, the bills were all abandoned on the order paper due to elections being called.  In the meantime - the SPCA does great advocacy work, as do most local humane societies, & they all appreciate donations.  

Also, rescue animals make great pets!   This little guy must've been scared & wondering what was next.  Trying to eat a leather glove with a broken jaw.....  man.   Good luck to him in his new, 'forever' home, and kudos to the RM Rang and the vet clinic.


----------



## Galiana (15 Sep 2012)

Does anyone know how fund raising has gone? I understand there is a Face Book page but I avoid that place like the plague!
There's a great site for crowd sourcing donations. http://www.indiegogo.com/


----------



## SuperMonkey (20 Oct 2012)

Congrats on the promo little buddy! Thanks for sharing.


----------

